
Doc Gets New Heart, Loses Residency in 5 Weeks - vo2maxer
https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/922499
======
StanDavis
HN seems to be obsessed with paywalls.

~~~
vo2maxer
What follows is very similar to my reply to someone else within the last hour
who also complained about paywalled submissions. I may add that part of the
notion of being an intellectually curious person/hacker is finding
workarounds:

A quick search reveals a vast armamentarium of workaround options to paywalls.
It has also been discussed in HN.

In addition from HN FAQ: Are paywalls ok?

It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds.

In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do
so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic.

